# Das Leveln ist des Spielers Lust...



## Thormm (20. Januar 2008)

...oder Frust?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer kennt es nicht...

Beim ersten Char ist die Spielwelt noch neu, das Leveln ist die reinste Wonne.

Beim zweiten Char gibt es schon das eine oder andere Deja Vu und beim dritten Char besticht man seinen kleinen Bruder, dass er zur Aufbesserung seines Taschengeldes unseren Char levelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hinzu kommt, dass der eigentliche SpieleInhalt sich erst beim Endlvln offenbart (z.B. PvP in Daoc oder Raiden in WoW)...

Wie läuft das Lvln in Warhammer vom Zeitaufwand? 

Ähnlich dem Modell von WoW...? (Nur 40 statt 70 Lvl)..


----------



## Barondil (20. Januar 2008)

Uff, dazu kann man in Moment leider nicht viel sagen, da das Spiel ja noch nicht release ist. Und die Leute aus der BETA dürfen ja bekanntlich aufgrund der NDA nichts sagen. Außerdem kann sich ja das Spiel noch verändern bis zum Erscheinungstermin. Aber ich hoffe, dass leveln wird nicht so stark eintönig.

Einmal, weil es ja möglich sein wird auch in PvP-Gebiete zu leveln bzw. zu questen. Außerdem hören die unterschiedlichen Questtypen sehr interessant an und bieten hoffentlich Abwechslung als normale Quest. Besonders auf die Public Quest bin ich sehr gespannt. (Video zu den unterschiedlichen Questtypen gibt es hier.)

mfg Barondil


----------



## Terkes (20. Januar 2008)

Ich schätze die Quest aufgaben, so verschieden sie ja sind werden doch an Motivation viel geben. Und aus der Sicht das sich quests sogar mit Konflikt pvp der anderen Fraktion vermischen, macht der twink vlt. doch ein wenig mehr spass da ja nicht alles gleich abläuft. 

Ich bin der Überzeugung das WAR, WoW vom Thron stößt, hab WoW selber 3 Jahre gespielt und die Luft war nach 2 Jahren schon draußen...


----------



## Pymonte (20. Januar 2008)

naja, wird wohl eher so sein wie immer^^

beim ersten, zweiten und dritten mal wirds noch ganz OK sein, aber dann hat man irgendwann kein Bock mehr zu leveln. So innovativ ist kein Spiel, das du jedes mal was komplett neues hast. Andererseits ist ja der Endcontent wichtig und nicht das Twinken. Ich hab bei WoW auch nur einen Main und einen Lowie. Reicht mir.

@Terkes: WAR Fanboy? Denke mal nicht das WAR WoW vom 'Thron' stoßen wird (vor allem das gar keinen thron gibt). Dazu ist das Konzept für die meisten vermutlich viel zu kompliziert und PvP lastig. Es wird ein Konkurrent werden. Sicherlich sogar ein großer, aber WoW wird das auch überleben. Dann vielelicht 'nur' noch mit 7 satt 9 Millionen spielern

das nur Btw ... nich das jetzt wieder ne WAR wird alle anderen MMOs pwn3n diskussion entsteht^^


----------



## Terkes (20. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @Terkes: WAR Fanboy?
> 
> [...]das nur Btw ... nich das jetzt wieder ne WAR wird alle anderen MMOs pwn3n diskussion entsteht^^




Nein , auch wenn es so geklungen hat, ein WAR ''Fanboy'' bin ich im dem sinne nicht. Hab im Endeffekt eigentlich nur eine positive wenn auch leicht übertriebene Einschätzung gegeben. sollte nicht so ganz so ernst genommen werden.

Wie dem auch sei , keiner außer die Betatester können sagen was für Potenzial in den Quest steckt Langzeitmotivation hin oder her. Bin aber trotzdem überzeugt das es ein ''sehr gutes Spiel'' wird :-)


----------



## Tja (20. Januar 2008)

zum Thema WoWkiller:

Wird es ganz sicher nicht, dafür ist das Konzept A.) zu sehr pvp lastig und B.) hat WoW 3 Jahre Vorsprung, das holt man nicht so mir nichts Dir nichts auf. Aber ist das denn so wichtig? Ich selbst, mag War nicht ok, aber diese Erwartungshaltung kann ich trotzdem nicht nachvollziehen. Solange es eine ordentliche Grundbasis, gut gefüllte Server und gesicherte Finanzierung für Addons etc. gibt, sollte es doch egal sein, ob nun 100, 500 oder 1000k zocken. Die Einzigen welche wirklich davon profitieren, sind die Publisher. Die Ottonormalverbraucher (egal ob HC oder Gelegenheitszocker), kriegen doch von dem Tammtamm hinter den Kulissen eh nichts mit. 

Ja WoW hat 9 Mio. SpielerInnen, aber was hab ich davon? Nichts.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass MMORPG' ab 100k Subs kommerziell erfolgreich sind.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Januar 2008)

@ terkes: da stimme ich voll und ganz zu^^

aber mal ehrlich was will man mit 4-10 PvP twinks in WAR? reicht da nicht ein Hauptchar den man spielt... bei WoW twinken die meisten ja auch nur aus langeweile, weils für sie nix neues gibt^^


----------



## Terkes (20. Januar 2008)

Ich hab bei WoW nur getwinkt um halt eine andere Klasse zu spielen wie mein Mainchar. ist. 


@Tja 

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, ich zitiere ''[...]im Endeffekt eigentlich nur eine positive wenn auch leicht übertriebene Einschätzung gegeben[...]'' war das eine leichte Übertreibung. 
Klar gilt, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden doch finde ich es doch, das WAR ein wenig mehr Potenzial hat als man denkt. Aber auch mit der bemerkung will ich keine ''Flames'' anfachen , somit sage ich, wir werden sehen was das Spiel im Endeffekt alles bringt.


----------



## Tullaris-Nerathor (20. Januar 2008)

Zum Twinken: 
Was hier ja noch nicht genannt wurde, man wird ja relativ früh in der Lage sein das Gebiet zu wechseln, wer seinen Main z. B. in der Chaoswüste gelevelt hat, kann seinen Twink (auch wenn er keine Dunkelelf ist) in dem Dunkelelfengebiet leveln. Gleiches gilt auch für das Orcgebiet und ist quasi beliebig Kombinierbar. Ich hab mir persönlich z.B. schon gedacht das mein Main ein Chaos Chosen wird, ein Twink eine Dunkelelfen Zauberin (ja weibl. denn männl. gibt es im WH-Fantasy Universum eig. nicht) und dann evtl. noch ein Orc um alle 3 Gebiete gesehen zu haben.

und zum Thema WoW-Killer:
Ich denke auch nicht das WoW gekillt wird und das nicht aus dem Grund weil es 3 Jahre vorsprung hat, sondern weil sich die Spiele im Grundprinzip sehr stark unterscheiden. WAR wird seinen Fokus auf PvP/RvR legen und WoW hat seinen Fokus bekanntlich auf PvE, wo das PvP nur als Abwechslung gedacht war. Ich denke das viele WoW-PvP-Spieler zu WAR wechseln werden, die PvEler jedoch bleiben werden, was auch einen Positiven effekt für WoW haben kann (Blizz kann sich wie Früher mehr aufs PvE konzentrieren und muss die PvPler nicht auch befriedigen).


----------



## Pente (20. Januar 2008)

Ich möchte an der Stelle nur mal betonen, dass die WoW-Spielerzahlen in Europa und USA stark rückläufig sind und das ist auch der Grund für die Fernsehwerbungen gewesen. Blizzard investiert nicht nach fast 3 Jahren (wohl gemerkt ohne Werbung) plötzlich in ein Werbekonzept (welches im Vergleich zu ordentlichen Cinematic Werbetrailern noch recht billig war) nur weil sie der Welt sagen wollen, dass sie 9mio Kunden haben.

Das mit den 9mio Kunden ist eh Augenwischerei und nichts weiter als ein verzweifelter Versuch der Welt zu sagen wie toll sie wären. Fakt ist, dass seit Mitte 2007 die Spielerzahlen extrem zurück gehen. Wie kommt Blizzard / WoW dann auf 9mio Spieler? Ganz einfach: TBC wurde in Asien erst im September 2007 released. Das zog in Asien eine Masse an Spielern an und weder der europäische noch der US Markt können auch nur Ansatzweise mit dem asiatischen Markt (der ca 4 Milliarden Asiaten umfasst) mithalten.

Es gibt keinen "MMO Thron" und wenn es einen gäbe dann bräuchte es niemand um WoW von diesem zu "schmeissen". Das tun sie schon ganz von allein und das mein ich nicht böse. Es kommt einfach nichts neues mehr und das ist auch der Grund wieso die Spielerzahlen so rückläufig sind in den Ländern in denen WoW nun seit knapp 3 Jahren existiert. Das AddOn TBC zeigte den Spielern schnell, dass es eigentlich nichts neues gab ... es war das selbe in Grün. Nur wieder neue Fraktionen um noch mehr Ruf zu farmen. Neue Instanzen um noch mehr sinnlose Items zu farmen usw. ... es hatte sich nichts grundlegendes geändert außer, dass man nun fliegen kann (... oh wow!). Von der WotLK Ankündigung sind noch mehr Spieler in Europa und USA zurecht mehr als enttäuscht. Mal davon abgesehen, dass der offizielle Trailer hiervon nichtmal annähernd so aufwendig und "atemberaubend" produziert wurde wie der TBC oder WoW Classic Trailer. Der WotLK Trailer ist eine einzige Enttäuschung und die "Neuerungen" die er vermittelt ebenso. Was bringt WotLK neues? Neue Items, neue Instanzen (abzüglich Naxxramas und HDZ Stratholm ... die gab's ja praktisch schon), neue Fraktionen zum Ruf farmen, neue Frisuren und Tänze (WTF? wer braucht das schon?) und last but not least eine Heldenklasse die keine Heldenklasse ist. Im Endeffekt ist der Todesritter eine normale Klasse wie jede andere auch ... sie nennen sie nur Heldenklasse weil sie mit TBC schon sahen, dass es nicht so super bei den Spielern ankam, dass sie eine neue Klasse von 0-70 leveln mussten wenn sie weiter erfolgreich raiden wollten.

So aber ist ja auch egal wie auch immer ... es werden weiter "genug" WoW spielen und das ist ja auch nichts schlimmes oder falsches, jeder soll spielen was ihm Spass bereitet. WAR wird nichts anderes als eine Alternative zu WoW ... so wie LotRO / AoC u.d.g. eben auch. Jedes MMO hat seine Stärken und Schwächen und keines wird je "perfekt" sein.


----------



## Tja (20. Januar 2008)

@ Pente:

Super Zusammenfassung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja was soll der Schneesturm auch neues bringen? Das Konzept Ruf, Itemsfarmen funktioniert. Ich kenne KEIN Mmoprg, welches mit Addons bahnbrechende Neuerungen einführte. Auch mein Lieblingsspiel Everquest 1 ist da keine Ausnahme, es wurden vorhandene Konzepte verbessert, ausgebaut. Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass die WotLK Vermarktung erst noch richtig anrollen wird, das bisher gezeigte inkl. Vorschau kann und wird sicher nicht alles gewesen sein.  

Wir als KundenInnen sollten allerdings froh sein, dass der Markt härter umkämpft sein wird --->Entwickler müssen sich mehr anstrengen --->neue Wege, Ideen --->kommt alles den Kunden zu Gute =)


----------



## Efgrib (20. Januar 2008)

ach pente, bis jetzt fand ich deine posts immer sehr gut, aber diesmal... hast du es echt nötig dich als wow-hasser zu outen? 
zu behaupten, wow-werbung gibt es nur, um rückläufige spielerzahlen entgegenzuwirken ist billig und naiv. 
die playerzahlen sind im großen und ganzen stabil, siehe:
http://www.warcraftrealms.com/weeklyactivi...amp;factionid=3
weiter möcht ich da gar nicht drauf eingehen, weil es einfach offtopic wird, aber mal zum nachdenken noch eins: macht coca-cola werbung weil keiner mehr cola trinken will? oder mercedes weil keiner mehr mercedes fahren will? es gibt viele gründe warum blizz jetzt werbungmacht, aber rückläufige spielerzahlen sind definitiv kein grund.


----------



## Pente (20. Januar 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> ach pente, bis jetzt fand ich deine posts immer sehr gut, aber diesmal... hast du es echt nötig dich als wow-hasser zu outen?
> zu behaupten, wow-werbung gibt es nur, um rückläufige spielerzahlen entgegenzuwirken ist billig und naiv.
> die playerzahlen sind im großen und ganzen stabil, siehe:
> http://www.warcraftrealms.com/weeklyactivi...amp;factionid=3
> weiter möcht ich da gar nicht drauf eingehen, weil es einfach offtopic wird, aber mal zum nachdenken noch eins: macht coca-cola werbung weil keiner mehr cola trinken will? oder mercedes weil keiner mehr mercedes fahren will? es gibt viele gründe warum blizz jetzt werbungmacht, aber rückläufige spielerzahlen sind definitiv kein grund.



WoW-Hasser? Huch da musste ich fast schon etwas lachen. Sorry ich habe über 2 1/2 Jahre exzessiv WoW gespielt ... ich bin viel  aber sicher kein WoW Hasser. Wenn ich dein heiliges Spiel in deinen Augen "geflamed" hab tut mir das echt leid ... war garnicht so gemeint. Netter Link den du mir postest nur sind das leider keine offiziellen Zahlen. WoW verliert in Europa / USA stetig Spieler und dazu muss man kein Prophet, Magier oder sonstwas sein ... schau dir die Realmforen an und lies die ganzen Abschiedstopics ... da bist du sehr beschäftigt. Erstell dir Chars auf den halbleeren deutschen Realms von denen monatlich zig Leute auf überfülle Realms wie Frostwolf / Destromath usw. transferieren. Schön, dass du in einer Welt mit deiner rosa Brille lebst aber ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Blizzard mit ihrer Werbung und Aktionen wie "Rolle der Wiederbelebung" (zum Account reaktivieren / frei Monatsversprechen usw.) deutlich auf den Spielerrückgang reagiert und diesen leugnet nichtmal Blizzard selbst.

Coca-Cola usw. machen stetig Werbung das kannst du nicht vergleichen. Wenn ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard auf einmal (nach knapp 3 Jahren) Fernsehwerbung in USA / Deutschland / Frankreich / Spanien / Italien schaltet dann sind das Ausgaben in Million höhe ... das machen die nicht zum Spass das kannst du mir gern glauben. Warum schalten sie in Japan / China keine Werbung? Finden sie keinen chinesischen "Fernsehstar" wohl kaum ... dort haben sie ja noch ausreichend zahlende Kunden (Zahl noch steigend). Auch die "Fusion" zu Acitvision-Blizzard zeigt schon deutlich, dass hier nichtmehr alles so rosig läuft und wohl einige Projekte für die Zukunft in Gefahr scheinen. Wenn es Blizzard so überragend gut gehen würde hätten sie eine Fusion nicht nötig ... wozu sollte man seinen Gewinn auch mit anderen teilen wenn man alles behalten kann? Denk darüber nach.

Im Grunde ist es mir egal ob du das glaubst oder nicht und was du dir da in deiner Welt "zusammenreimst". Mir ist es egal und die Welt dreht sich auch weiter im Kreis.

Wie gesagt, sorry falls du dich beleidigt fühlst nur weil einer einmal ein paar Fakten zu einem aktuellen MMO dargestellt hat. Im Grunde ist es total egal ob WoW noch 10 Jahre läuft oder schon morgen für immer Dicht macht ... die Welt läuft weiter ... es gibt ein Leben weit ab von Loginservern dessen Grafik auch um ein vielfaches besser ist.

PS: mach dir keine Sorgen, dass ein MMO nach 3 Jahren Spieler verliert ist ganz normal (sieh UO / SWG / DAoC / ...) und stell dir vor mit AoC / WAR Release werden es noch mehr sein die WoW den Rücken zuwenden, na und? So ist das Leben nunmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoD_Orbit (20. Januar 2008)

Penta halt leider vollkommen Recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashuni (20. Januar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> zum Thema WoWkiller:
> 
> Wird es ganz sicher nicht, dafür ist das Konzept A.) zu sehr pvp lastig und B.) hat WoW 3 Jahre Vorsprung, das holt man nicht so mir nichts Dir nichts auf. Aber ist das denn so wichtig? Ich selbst, mag War nicht ok, aber diese Erwartungshaltung kann ich trotzdem nicht nachvollziehen. Solange es eine ordentliche Grundbasis, gut gefüllte Server und gesicherte Finanzierung für Addons etc. gibt, sollte es doch egal sein, ob nun 100, 500 oder 1000k zocken. Die Einzigen welche wirklich davon profitieren, sind die Publisher. Die Ottonormalverbraucher (egal ob HC oder Gelegenheitszocker), kriegen doch von dem Tammtamm hinter den Kulissen eh nichts mit.
> 
> ...




Sorry aber ich will nur eines bemängeln WoW hat keine 3 Jahre Vorsprung vergiss nicht es sind die Macher von DAOC dabei, und DAOC gibt es schon länger wie WoW


MfG Ashuni


----------



## Hamill (20. Januar 2008)

Das Problem das sich mit Abwechslung beim Leveln stellt, ist, dass sich der Aufwand, den man betreibt, wenn man zB während der Levelphase PvP spielt, sich auch lohnen muss. 
Es gibt im alten Content WoW viele Dinge, die man tun könnte, anstatt zu leveln. Verschiedene Ruffraktionen, verschiedene Aspekte der Berufe, besondere Events in Questgebieten (Angriff der Elementare in Un goro, besonders umfangreiche Questreihen...) und auch PvP bevor 60/70,  aber schließlich und endlich sind das nette Spielereien, die man getrost ignorien kann, es bringt einfach mehr, schlicht zu leveln und vielleicht nach Abschluss des Levelns noch das ein oder andere zu machen.
Sollte WAR das besser machen, gebührt dem auf jeden Fall mein Respekt


----------



## Pymonte (20. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Der WotLK Trailer ist eine einzige Enttäuschung und die "Neuerungen" die er vermittelt ebenso.



Also bis jetzt waren auch die Trailer zu BC nur Ingame Grafik und die ersten sogar größtenteils aus Artworks^^

Ein ordentlicher Trailer (mit mehr gezeigten features) wird wohl 3 Monate vor WotLK erscheinen UND ein Cinematic Intro wird es auch geben^^

Da ich selbst erfolgreich raide hat WoW bisher noch nicht seine Motivation verloren, kenne aber viele denen es so geht. Für die is auch WotLK abschreckend, da wirklcih nach nem halben Jahr wieder farmerei auf dem Plan steht... für mich ist es eben neuer Content mit neuen spannenden Encountern udn Spass^^

Ich wär sogar froh wenn die Community von WoW schrumpft. Da dann auch mehr auf die Spieler eingegangen werden würde (Thema RP usw) und man hätte mehr Ruhe^^

----------------- So Schluss jetzt mit dem gelaber, das is das WAR Forum (sry das ich sie ungewollt begonnen hab) -----------

Da man auch per PvP lvln kann in WAR wird das Twinken vielleicht doch etwas lukrativer. Da man, wenn man gar kein Bock mehr auf immer die gleichen Startquests hat, bekämpft man eben den Feind. Dann wird einem aber sicherlich einiges an Story verloren gehen... aber wayne ich will ja PvP und die Warhammer geschichte kenn ich nur zu gut.

Sry, kein Bock jetzt noch Rechtschreibfehler zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (20. Januar 2008)

Ich denke bei WAR wird das Twinken sehr viel abwechslungsreicher sein als in WOW.

Warum fragt ihr ?
Es ist ganz einfach erklärt.
Die Addons werden wahrscheilnich keine Levelerhöhung bringen sondern jeweils neue Rassen und damit auch neue Levelgebiete, die den Weg von 1-40 immer wieder neu erscheinen lassen.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Januar 2008)

das ändert aber nichts daran das du ab dem 6. twink an sich schon alle gebiete kennst (wenn du nicht 6 mal die gleiche rasse nimmst^^)... das leveln geht vielleicht schneller, bleibt aber noch lange nicht interessant


----------



## Daviii (20. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde, was Pente da schreibt leuchtet ein. Ich hab bis jetzt gar nicht darüber nachgedacht warum Blizzard plötzlich mit Werbung anfängt und sich auf ein mal fusioniert höchsten zwischendurch gewundert. 
Zum Twinken/lvln:
Soweit ich weiß, wird man von 1-40 für jede Rasse in einem eigenen Gebiet questen, welches dann 4 Unterteilungen haben wird, was meiner Meinung schon mehr Abwechslung gibt als WoW, wo man schließlich bei jedem Char durch die gleichen Länder rennen muss. Außerdem habe ich gehört, dass es für die 40 werdenden auch Instanzen gibt, welche aber eher zum EP sammeln, denn zum Ausrüstung bekommen da sein werden. So kann man sich die Twinks dann schneller hochziehen. Wer aber neu ist und die ganze Welt ein mal für sich wirklich erleben möchte mit Qs usw. wird von denen eher weniger gebrauch machen. Das Problem vom lvln ist halt, dass sich einfach keiner dafür eine tolle Neuerung ausdenken kann! Bei GW wird das mit sofort 20 Charakteren umgangen, wobei man dann aber nicht mit der jeweiligen Klasse umgehen kann. Ich finde, die Zeit, die man von 1-40 / 1-70 braucht, ist einfach NOTWENDIG, um sich in die Klasse einzuarbeiten. Es ist wie auf den Testrealms bei WoW: probiert man da mal eben einen 70iger einer Nichtmainklasse aus, stirbt man sehr schnell(geht mir auf jeden Fall so). Deswegen meine ich, dass es immer dieses lvln geben wird/muss, es kann nur aufregender durch Quest oder andere Gebiete gemacht werden.


----------



## Andî39 (20. Januar 2008)

Daviii schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Zeit, die man von 1-40 / 1-70 braucht, ist einfach NOTWENDIG, um sich in die Klasse einzuarbeiten.


Bei WoW hat die Zeit von Level 1 auf Level 60 auch gereicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sie erhöhen das Endlevel ja nochmal, und du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass man mit Level 70 seinen Charakter nicht beeherscht, jedoch mit Level 80.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blizzard will die Spieler einfach länger an das Spiel binden, nur darum geht es.




Sagardo schrieb:


> Ich denke bei WAR wird das Twinken sehr viel abwechslungsreicher sein als in WOW.
> 
> Warum fragt ihr ?
> Es ist ganz einfach erklärt.
> Die Addons werden wahrscheilnich keine Levelerhöhung bringen sondern jeweils neue Rassen und damit auch neue Levelgebiete, die den Weg von 1-40 immer wieder neu erscheinen lassen.


Vergiss nicht, dass es in WoW 9 Klassen (kann das sein ?) gibt und in Warhammer Online 24 Klassen ! Da wird noch einmal etwas mehr Abwechslung drinnen sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (20. Januar 2008)

Twinken braucht nicht abwechslungsreich zu sein, wenn man twinkt will man einfach ohne große geistige Anstrengung und Mühen in absehbarer Zeit einen Char hochziehen.

Letztendlich sind Quests auch nur immer dasselbe, nur muss man sich anhand der lokalen Gegebenenheiten neu darauf einstellen.
Ich habe z.B. in Daoc mit den Task Dungeons gemerkt dass ich das viel angenehmer fand. Das Übliche Questschema hat man auch hier, aber man muss sich nicht groß anstrengen auch noch herauszufinden wo etwas ist, was das ganze wesentlich angenehmer machte.


----------



## -Haihappen- (20. Januar 2008)

> Twinken braucht nicht abwechslungsreich zu sein, wenn man twinkt will man einfach ohne große geistige Anstrengung und Mühen in absehbarer Zeit einen Char hochziehen.


Ist das nicht Schade? Ich denke das ist ein Punkt, den man in jedem MMO verbessern sollte.

Ich denke auch, dass Twinks hochspielen in WAR wirklich Spaß bringen könnte. Jede Karriere hat ihre Aufgaben im PvP - wenn mein Main jetzt also Tank ist und ich mir einen Heiler-Twink mache, habe ich komplett andere Aufgaben und sehe die Schlachtfelder wohl aus einer ganz anderen Sicht.

Da ich bisher immer Lust auf PvP hatte, kann ich mir gut vorstellen das ich mit den Twinks eine Menge Spaß am Leveln haben werde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (21. Januar 2008)

Letztendlich hast Du jedesmal dieselben dummen Quests. Vielleicht kompensierst Du das beim ersten Twink noch indem Du das Startgebiet wechselst aber dann hat es sich auch.


----------



## Efgrib (21. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Letztendlich hast Du jedesmal dieselben dummen Quests. Vielleicht kompensierst Du das beim ersten Twink noch indem Du das Startgebiet wechselst aber dann hat es sich auch.




du vergisst, das man bei war auch über pvp levelt, und ein pvp kampf gleicht sich niemals, daher wird das twinken in war shcon abwechslungsreicher ablaufen. zusätzlich hat jedes fraktionsgespann ja seine eigenen tiere, das macht also schonmal 3 völlig verschiedene möglichkeiten zum leveln, und zwar von 1-40, im gegensatz zu zb wow und hdro wo sich ja jeweils nur die startgebite unterscheiden und dann alles auf den selben karten zusammenläuft.


----------



## Pente (21. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Letztendlich hast Du jedesmal dieselben dummen Quests. Vielleicht kompensierst Du das beim ersten Twink noch indem Du das Startgebiet wechselst aber dann hat es sich auch.



Jap da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu. Wenn du mal 3 Chars auf Level 40 hast kennst du alle 3 Levelgebiete und somit wird es beim 4. Char dann schon eher "langweilig". Klar das PvP bringt viel Spannung  und Abwechslung aber je nach Serverart mit Sicherheit auch sehr viel Frust. Wenn man nun Open RvR spielt und als Ziel hat nen 4. Char schnellstmöglich auf 40 zu leveln ist es doch recht nervig wenn du an jeder 2. Ecke von irgendwem umgekloppt wirst nur weil er mit seinem Twink in einem Blutrausch verfallen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um die ganze "Twinkproblematik" hab ich mir bisher kaum Gedanken gemacht da ich nicht glaube, dass ich mehr als 3 Chars auf 40 spielen werde ... wenn überhaupt. Dazu hab ich einfach nicht wirklich die Zeit.


----------



## Totemwächter (22. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> WoW-Hasser? Huch da musste ich fast schon etwas lachen. Sorry ich habe über 2 1/2 Jahre exzessiv WoW gespielt ... ich bin viel  aber sicher kein WoW Hasser. Wenn ich dein heiliges Spiel in deinen Augen "geflamed" hab tut mir das echt leid ... war garnicht so gemeint. Netter Link den du mir postest nur sind das leider keine offiziellen Zahlen. WoW verliert in Europa / USA stetig Spieler und dazu muss man kein Prophet, Magier oder sonstwas sein ... schau dir die Realmforen an und lies die ganzen Abschiedstopics ... da bist du sehr beschäftigt.



Du weißt schon das 2/3 der ganzen "ich haue ab und viele auch" Topics garnet war werden, alleine auf meinem server sagen viele sie gehen sind aber 1monat später immer noch da!


----------



## Pymonte (22. Januar 2008)

wayne... die leute die gehen bzw WAR anfangen (man muss mit WoW ja nciht aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )die machen das schon. egal was andere sagen. und mit denen spielt man, egal was andere jetzt schreiben oder später (nicht) tun ^^


----------



## Scárfáce123 (22. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> WoW-Hasser? Huch da musste ich fast schon etwas lachen. Sorry ich habe über 2 1/2 Jahre exzessiv WoW gespielt ... ich bin viel  aber sicher kein WoW Hasser. Wenn ich dein heiliges Spiel in deinen Augen "geflamed" hab tut mir das echt leid ... war garnicht so gemeint. Netter Link den du mir postest nur sind das leider keine offiziellen Zahlen. WoW verliert in Europa / USA stetig Spieler und dazu muss man kein Prophet, Magier oder sonstwas sein ... schau dir die Realmforen an und lies die ganzen Abschiedstopics ... da bist du sehr beschäftigt. Erstell dir Chars auf den halbleeren deutschen Realms von denen monatlich zig Leute auf überfülle Realms wie Frostwolf / Destromath usw. transferieren. Schön, dass du in einer Welt mit deiner rosa Brille lebst aber ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Blizzard mit ihrer Werbung und Aktionen wie "Rolle der Wiederbelebung" (zum Account reaktivieren / frei Monatsversprechen usw.) deutlich auf den Spielerrückgang reagiert und diesen leugnet nichtmal Blizzard selbst.
> 
> Coca-Cola usw. machen stetig Werbung das kannst du nicht vergleichen. Wenn ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard auf einmal (nach knapp 3 Jahren) Fernsehwerbung in USA / Deutschland / Frankreich / Spanien / Italien schaltet dann sind das Ausgaben in Million höhe ... das machen die nicht zum Spass das kannst du mir gern glauben. Warum schalten sie in Japan / China keine Werbung? Finden sie keinen chinesischen "Fernsehstar" wohl kaum ... dort haben sie ja noch ausreichend zahlende Kunden (Zahl noch steigend). Auch die "Fusion" zu Acitvision-Blizzard zeigt schon deutlich, dass hier nichtmehr alles so rosig läuft und wohl einige Projekte für die Zukunft in Gefahr scheinen. Wenn es Blizzard so überragend gut gehen würde hätten sie eine Fusion nicht nötig ... wozu sollte man seinen Gewinn auch mit anderen teilen wenn man alles behalten kann? Denk darüber nach.
> 
> ...



ich liebe "wirtschafftsexperten" die ihre thesen auf selbst zusammen gereimten behauptungen aufstellen Thumbs up for this guy please 






not!


----------



## Shiv0r (23. Januar 2008)

[QUOTE 
ich liebe "wirtschafftsexperten" die ihre thesen auf selbst zusammen gereimten behauptungen aufstellen Thumbs up for this guy please 
not!
[/QUOTE]

Man muss kein Experte sein, um die Geschichte mit der Werbung zu durchschauen, oder denkst du Blizzard gibt einfach so mal paar Mio. aus für reine Fernsehunterhaltung aus?! 

Am besten du erklärst es selber, wenn du besser bescheid weisst.


----------



## Pente (23. Januar 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> ich liebe "wirtschafftsexperten" die ihre thesen auf selbst zusammen gereimten behauptungen aufstellen Thumbs up for this guy please
> not!



Kann dich beruhigen ich war sogar auf einem wirtschaftswissenschaftlichem Gymnasium, aber da das ganze hier nichts zu suchen hat kannst du mir deine These gerne auch per PM schicken. Vielleicht weisst du ja wieso Blizzard auf einmal Werbung macht.

Hier mal ein paar Zahlen von Blizzard:
- 2 Millionen Abonnenten kommen aus Europa
- 2,5 Millionen aus Nordamerika
- 5,5 Millionen aus Asien

So und jetzt kommst du.

Schönen Abend.


----------



## Igorat (23. Januar 2008)

@Pente:
Also jetzt muß ich auch mal kurz mitmischen. Das Blizzard jetzt auf einmal Werbung macht kann man nicht eindeutig darauf festlegen, ob die Zahlen Rückläufig sind oder nicht. Immerhin hat Blizzard letztes Jahr einen Gewinn von (habs jetzt nicht genau im Kopf) etwa 250 Mio Dollar erwirtschaftet. Was Gewinn bedeutet, werde ich dir wohl nicht erklären müssen, denn ein Laie scheinst du ja nicht zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Fusion angeht, Blizzard war schon in Vivendi "integriert". Diese Fusion als Schwierigkeiten von Blizzard zu bezeichnen (oder verstehe ich dich da jetzt irgendwo falsch), finde ich für sehr weit hergeholt. Vielmehr wird es bei diese Fusion darum gehen EA (derzeitiger Marktführer) zu übertrumpfen und eine stabiler und breitere Palette an Spielen anbieten zu können. Nicht jede Fusionierung am Markt ist ein Hinweis auf eine schlechte Firmenlage. In diesen Fall gehts sowohl Activision als auch Vivendi Blizzard wirtschaftlich ganz gut.

Und diese "Abschiedsposts"? Naja, wer nimmt die schon ernst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich mich wo verabschiede, bekommen die, mit denen ich unterwegs waren ein Email und das wars. Die, die sich öffentlich "verabschieden", wollen ja meistens nur hören "Ach komm, du warst so super, bleib doch" usw und zu 90% sind die nach ein paar Wochen sowieso wieder da. Also daran würde ich einen Rückgang der Spieler nicht festnageln wollen.

Gibts irgendwo offizielle Zahlen? Die würden mich echt mal interessieren.


----------



## Calimorxx (23. Januar 2008)

in den News steht was von 10 MIO accounts....wie viele doppelte dabei sind ist natürlich schwer zu sagen!


----------



## Pente (23. Januar 2008)

Igorat schrieb:


> @Pente:
> Also jetzt muß ich auch mal kurz mitmischen. Das Blizzard jetzt auf einmal Werbung macht kann man nicht eindeutig darauf festlegen, ob die Zahlen Rückläufig sind oder nicht. Immerhin hat Blizzard letztes Jahr einen Gewinn von (habs jetzt nicht genau im Kopf) etwa 250 Mio Dollar erwirtschaftet. Was Gewinn bedeutet, werde ich dir wohl nicht erklären müssen, denn ein Laie scheinst du ja nicht zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist soweit korrekt. Aber wenn du Blizzards "Gewinn" kennst dann kennst du auch Blizzards Jahresumsatz. Dieser wurde auf ca 1,3 Milliarden im Jahr 2007 geschätzt. Jetzt ziehen wir von 1,3 Milliarden mal die 250 Mio ab und wir haben die Kosten die Blizzard in einem Jahr trägt. Ich sagte nie, dass Blizzard Werbung macht weil "WoW pleite geht" sondern schlichtweg weil andere ihrer Projekte finanziell wohl in Gefahr sind. 250 Mio Gewinn ist sogut wie nichts wenn man (wie Blizzard selbst angekündigt hat) bereits an einem MMO der nächsten Generation entwickelt. Dann entwickeln sie ebenfalls noch an Star Craft 2 was vorallem im Punkt auf das neue MMO (für das Blizzard noch immer zahlreiche Entwickler sucht) eine extreme Kostensteigerung und somit Gewinnminimierung für Blizzard im Jahr 2008 bedeutet sofern sie der Abnehmenden Spielerzahl nicht gezielt durch Werbung entgegenwirken und versuchen wieder neue Spieler zu gewinnen. 

Ich habe mit keinem Wort Blizzard schlecht gemacht, das was sie tun und so wie sich WoW entwickelt ist alles ganz normal. Das Spiel verliert nach gut 3 Jahren einfach an Interesse und Aufmerksamkeit und die Firma macht nichts anderes als zu versuchen ihren Gewinn zu steigern. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.




Calimorxx schrieb:


> in den News steht was von 10 MIO accounts....wie viele doppelte dabei sind ist natürlich schwer zu sagen!



Die 10 Mio Accounts sind oben ja von mir aufgeschlüsselt. Sind offizielle von Blizzard genannte Daten (http://www.blizzard.de/press/080122.shtml). Klar sind diese sicher auch "beschönigt" einfach um runde Zahlen zu haben aber im großen und ganzen wird das schon stimmen. Es zeigt halt auch, dass allein in Asien mehr Spieler sind als in Europa und USA zusamnen ... was genau das bestätigt was ich in meinen letzten Posts bereits erwähnte ... WoW hält aktuell die Spielerzahlen nur so hoch weil sie in Asien erst im Sommer 2007 TBC released haben.


Das alles hat aber nichts mit dem eigentlichen Topic hier zu tun, ich bitte euch also hier beim Thema zu bleiben. Alle "WoW-Fans" die meinten ich hätte ihr Heiligtum geflamed, es tut mir herzlich leid das war von mir mit Sicherheit nicht zu gemeint.


----------



## Dragorius (23. Januar 2008)

das hochleveln der twinks is zwar für vielspieler lästig aber ich finde das es auch irgendwie nötig ist das so beizubehalten.

vor jahren wurde bei daoc mal eingeführt das wenn man nen lvl 50er hatte sich twinks basteln kann die von anfang an lvl 20 sind. das hatte zur folge das die startgebiete und instanzen leer waren und es somit neuanfänger aufs server recht schwer hatten
vielspieler mit mehreren max lvl chars etc haben es aber ohnehin leichter. sie haben genug gold oder schon items für die jeweiligen level in der bank liegen etc. sie kennen die meisten quest in und auswendig und rushen nur noch durch.

ich für meinen teil habe letztens mal angefangen auf nem neuen server zu spielen. er ist einer der ersten pvp server die es gab und ich spiele dort zur abwechslung mal wieder horde und es ist so wahnsinnig ungewohnt durch menschenleere abschnitte zu rennen, kein gold zu besitzen und überall mal gekilltt zu werden das es schon fast ankotzt ^^ aber ich finde dies gehört einfach dazu aber mehr spieler wären mir schon lieber. tagsüber isses ja noch ok, da ist recht viel los aber abends wenn die raidgruppen losziehen haben doe twinks alle feierabend und man findet kaum gruppen im low level bereich. nichtmals als healschami.

mfg drago


----------



## Angrimssohn (23. Januar 2008)

Naja,

die Diskussion WoW oder War. Der stösst den vom Thron oder doch nicht, ist doch mittlerweile ausgelutscht.

Das Blizzard Werbung macht für WoW ist orginell und cool, aber auch nicht neu! Blizzard hat schon Werbung für WC3 gemacht. Ich weiß noch wie die damals im Kino lief.

Alles nix neues. WoW ist ein erfolgreiches Spiel, welches wächst und PVE-Mässig mit Wotlk deutlich erweitert wird. Was das twinken angeht, nun es gibt Varianten, doch im Grunde ist es das gleiche Schema. In WoW sind jetzt in den Düstermarschen neue Quests dazugekommen, aber man strommert doch meistens ab lvl 30 in den alt bekannten Gebieten rum, was auch Spass macht. 

Ich denke evtl. wird es in War auch so sein, aber es kann auch ganz anders laufen. Neue Impulse sind immer gut. Ich werde War auf jeden Fall auch anspielen, auch wenn ich weiterhin WoW spielen werde. Beide Spiele werden rocken!!!!

LG


----------



## Igorat (23. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich habe mit keinem Wort Blizzard schlecht gemacht, das was sie tun und so wie sich WoW entwickelt ist alles ganz normal. Das Spiel verliert nach gut 3 Jahren einfach an Interesse und Aufmerksamkeit und die Firma macht nichts anderes als zu versuchen ihren Gewinn zu steigern.


Sorry falls mein Post so rübergekommen ist, sollte kein Angriff auf dich sein, ganz und gar nicht. Denn in Grunde hast du ja recht, nach 3 Jahren verliert JEDES Spiel, zumindest für mich seinen Reiz, also habe ich bei WoW noch gute 2,5 Jahre vor mir *g*

Wobei ich sehnsüchtig auf Age of Conan warte und, jenachdem was es bietet, sogar umsteige.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (23. Januar 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Kann dich beruhigen ich war sogar auf einem wirtschaftswissenschaftlichem Gymnasium, aber da das ganze hier nichts zu suchen hat kannst du mir deine These gerne auch per PM schicken. Vielleicht weisst du ja wieso Blizzard auf einmal Werbung macht.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Zahlen von Blizzard:
> - 2 Millionen Abonnenten kommen aus Europa
> ...



Pente owns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann dir, bei dem was du vorhin gesagt hast, nur zustimmen. Blizzard ist ja auch nicht dumm in solchen Sachen; doch was diese Werbekampagne bringen soll, frage ich mich immernoch;D

Back-Topic:

Ich denke das es in War, wie gesagt durch die vielen Klassen besser sein wird, aber auch nach einer Zeit irgendwie langweilig wird. Das könnte man aber beheben wenn man Klassen spezifische Quests machen würde, das würde nochmal viel spielspass geben.


----------



## beavis666 (23. Januar 2008)

ich denke schon, das twinken seinen reiz hat. ich könnte mir vorstellen, das es später (wenn alle ihren main char hochgezogen haben) wahre pvptwinkorgien in den niedrigen tiers geben wird. es macht sicherlich ordentlich fun sich ab und an mit seinen gildenmembern mal auf die twinks umzuloggen um mal nen stündchen nen kleines tier zu rocken und dabei noch nen wenig ep mitnimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. und irgendwann sind diese twinks dann auch mal gross. ich hoffe nur, das das ganze nicht so ausufert wie in wow wo dann nur noch 19er schurken mit crusader rumrennen....


----------



## Kuralian (23. Januar 2008)

Ausserdem ist twinken in WAR sogar sinnvoll da man dann die  unteren Tiers für seine Fraktion erobern kann,
was ja bekanntlich das erobern der höheren Tiers einfacher macht.


----------



## !Jo (23. Januar 2008)

ju, wird sicher Leute geben, die sich Chars fürs LowLevel PvP machen (man denke an Molvik bei DaoC) und wenns ausreichend Action in den niedrigeren Tiers gibt, wird das Twinken auch nicht allzu fad, denn dann kann man sich ja jederzeit im PvP hocharbeiten und jede Klasse spielt sich im PvP (hoffentlich) etwas anders.


----------



## -Haihappen- (23. Januar 2008)

Hierbei gilt zu ergänzen das es keine berühmten "PvP-Twinks" geben kann, weil man mit dem Töten von Gegnern levelt. Somit kann man auch nicht Ewigkeiten im selben Tier rumhängen.

Ich sehe es schon vor mir: die Leute löschen ihre Charaktere und erstellen sie neu damit sie in den niedrigeren Tiers spielen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Hannibal- (23. Januar 2008)

Jo pente seh ich genauso 
aber des werden wohl viele nich raffen und weiterflamen das ihr spiel viel besser is   
@pymonte   du musst ja keine 6 twinks auf 40 zocken   eigentlich (so seh ich es) suchst du dir nen char aus und spielst den bis du mit dem alles erreicht hast was du erreichen wolltest 
gibt natürlich auch leute denen es spaß macht twinks zu lvln ...
muss ja jeder selber wissen


----------



## Pymonte (23. Januar 2008)

hannibal ... ich hasse twinken und ich habe eigentlich keine twinks... bis auf 2 inaktive, die wohl ewig vor sich dahinverrotten werden^^

das war nur hypothetisch. mir wird ein Ordnungs und Zerstörungschar (vllt sogar nur eins von beiden) voll und ganz genügen^^


----------



## -Haihappen- (26. Januar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> hannibal ... ich hasse twinken und ich habe eigentlich keine twinks... bis auf 2 inaktive, die wohl ewig vor sich dahinverrotten werden^^
> 
> das war nur hypothetisch. mir wird ein Ordnungs und Zerstörungschar (vllt sogar nur eins von beiden) voll und ganz genügen^^


Bei mir ist es genau andersrum, ich will möglichst viele Karrieren ausprobieren - und für uns beide ist was dabei. PvP kann im Endgame sehr füllend sein und zum Leveln sehr spaßig. Trotzdem werde ich wohl 1-2 Chars haben mit denen ich größere Sachen in der Gilde unternehme etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Hannibal- (26. Januar 2008)

weiß ned   also des sehe ich bei mir   ich hab in wow 4 chars hochgespielt weil ich mich nich entscheiden konnte was ich spielen soll mit jedem auch recht gutes equip gehabt aber halt nich so besonderes high end...
hab mir vorgenommen in war nur den chosen zu spielen


----------



## -Haihappen- (26. Januar 2008)

Der Nachteil bei einem Char in WoW war/ist wohl, dass er dir, wenn ein neues Addon rauskommt, nichts mehr bringt, weil du eh wieder mit allen anderen auf einem Niveau landest - da bringen dir mehr Chars mit weniger gutem Equip theoretisch gesehen mehr.

Ich hoffe das wird in WAR nicht so sein, auch die Leute die nur einen Main haben sollten dauerhaft etwas von ihrer aufgewendeten Zeit haben.

Zeigt den Item-Entwertungen die rote Karte.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derloki (26. Januar 2008)

ich hoffe trozdem, das das leveln ein wenig zeit in anspruch nimmt. ich level gerne und in vielen spielen fand ich das aufregenste... tja, deswegen hab ich wohl immer so viele twinks, wobei immer nur einer als main - also wirklich intensiv auf dem max lvl gespielt wird.


----------

